# [HowTo] Heatspreader vom RAM wechseln



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen ...

Ich habe mal ein kleines HowTo erstellt zum Heatspreader wechsel bei RAMs die schon einen besitzen .
Nicht jeder traut sich daran und ich möchte denjenigen die dieses Problem haben ein wenig Mut machen denn es ist einfacher als es aussieht 

Was brauch man :

-RAMs 
-Neue Heatspreader
-Schaumstoff ca. 30x30 cm
-Harte Fingernägel
-einen stabielen Kabelbinder 
-Geduld

EDIT: Ich habe es extra mit KALTEN RAMs gemacht da sich dann der Kleber rückstandslos ablöst ... 
habe es mit warmen Rams zuerst versucht und dann mit Isopropanol die eigentlichen chips sauber machen müssen (Klebereste) ... 
Ich denke es kommt auch auf den Kleber an der auf den Heatssp. ist...
Also mein Vorschlag probiert es mit warmen und kalten aus ihr werdet ja sehen welche Methode bei euch am besten geht .


ALLE ARBEITEN AUF EIGENE GEFAHR!

Als erstes Die Arbeitsfläche vorbereiten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zweitens  den Arbeitspeicher zur Hand nehmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Punkt drei gehts auch schon los :
Mit dem Fingernagel (am besten Daumen) den Heatspreader vom RAM weghebeln. Nun zur Geduld ... Haltet den Heatspreader ein wenig auf Spannung der Kleber an den Heatspreadern löst sich durch den Zug fast von allein. BITTE NICHT MIT GEWALT !! 

Edit: Nach der Erfahrung von CrashStyler ein Tip: Evtl. wenn es nicht so klappt wie ich es beschrieben habe um zerstörung vorzubeugen den HS an beiden seite gleichzeitig mit dem daumen entgegen der Kontakte nach oben hebeln.

WICHTIG!: Bei es gibt RAMs die oben noch Klammern haben z.B. Mushkin , diese vorher auf jeden Fall entfernen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls der Kleber etwas widerspenztiger sein sollte kommt der Kabelbinder ins Spiel  Mit ihm kann man dem Klebestreifen auf die Sprüge helfen  in dem man den Klebestreifen quasi "abschiebt"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun sollte es so aussehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Schritte mit jeder Seite wiederholen bis ihr die/den Riegel "freigelegt" habt.
Danach den neuen (falls er zum Kleben ist) Heatspreader in die Schablone legen ( bei Arctic sind diese dabei) . 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsspeicher auf den Heatspreader legen und das zweite Teil oben drauf ( Sandwich). Bei den Arctic-Heatspreader kann man nichts falsch machen da die Kerben in der Schablone ein Falsches zusammenkleben verhindern .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun diese Schritte je nach Menge wiederholen und am Ergebnis erfreuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einbauen und Fertig ! Ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderen helfen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2009)

Ich find meine headspreader geil genug aber trotzdem gute arbeit


----------



## 2Stoned (3. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön gemacht, anschaulich, wie ich finde 
Aber was mich interessieren würde:
Bringts was?
Temps? Höheres OC-Potential?


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

Im vergleich zum Dominator ( War vorher drauf )hat es 2°C gebracht und im vergleich zum stock-Heatspreader ganze 24°C 

Ram-Temp Stock          --> 62°C load
Ram-Tamp Dominator    --> 40°C load
Ram-Temp Arctic RC     --> 38°C load

Gemessen mit Zalman ZMFC 2 

Foto vorher/nachher im Anhang!

Da der RAM eh OCed ist sag ich JA es bringt auf jeden fall was


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne HowTo! Schöne Bilder und sauber erklärt!

Würd noch hinzufügen das wen sie warm sind es besser gehen kann, also Computer weile laufen lassen dann der Headspreader wechseln.


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe es extra im kalten zustand gemacht da sich dann der Kleber rückstandslos ablöst ... habe es mit warmen Rams gemacht und dann mit Isopropanol die eigentlichen chips sauber machen müssen ... 
werde es aber oben nochmal vermerken ... ich denke es kommt auch auf den kleber an der auf den Heatssp. ist...

Aber Danke das du es erwähnt hast


----------



## Speedi (3. Februar 2009)

Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde:

1. Wo kann man denn solche Heatspreader beziehen?

2. Mit was kann ich die Temperatur der RAMs messen? Gibt's da ein Windows-Tool?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Februar 2009)

Gut gemacht 
Aber reichen im Normalfall nicht die Standartheatspreader


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

@Kepi007:
1. Beim Händler deiner Wahl.

2.Die Riegel haben keinen Sensor. Man kann nur selbst einen externen Sensor eine Lüftersteuerung anbringen(wie hier geschehen).


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

30sectomars schrieb:


> Gut gemacht
> Aber reichen im Normalfall nicht die Standartheatspreader



kommt darauf an in welchem grad ma OCen will für ein paar Mhz auf jeden fall 
wenn es doch ein paar mehr sein sollen dann nicht .

Ich habe es auch wegen der Optik und wegen OC gemacht ... davon mal abgesehen sind diese lautlos und der Dominator den ich vorher drauf hatte nicht


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Februar 2009)

Also über Schönheit lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten  aber ich finde meine von Mushkin recht nice und wer interesse hat, kann gerne seine Ram's ummodden 
Aber für mich ist das leider nichts  Mir langen meine 1600Mhz^^


----------



## Speedi (3. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Kepi007:
> 1. Beim Händler deiner Wahl.
> 
> 2.Die Riegel haben keinen Sensor. Man kann nur selbst einen externen Sensor eine Lüftersteuerung anbringen(wie hier geschehen).




Ok, aber mit welchem Sensor hast du das denn gemacht?
Sind denn die Sensoren "abzunehmen", oder kann man einen Sensor "platzieren"?!
Das versteh ich nicht so ganz...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

Der Text ist übrigens nicht von mir .

Was den Sensor an geht:
Die Sensoren von so einer Lüftersteuerung sind Foliensensoren welche an einem Kabel hängen(im Anhang findet sein ein Bild von sowas) und einfach auf die zu messende Wärmequelle aufgeklebt werden können.


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

Das ist der Fühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (3. Februar 2009)

Schönes How To 

P.S. Das Wort schreibt man Gedul*d *und nicht anders


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Text ist übrigens nicht von mir .
> 
> Was den Sensor an geht:
> Die Sensoren von so einer Lüftersteuerung sind Foliensensoren welche an einem Kabel hängen(im Anhang findet sein ein Bild von sowas) und einfach auf die zu messende Wärmequelle aufgeklebt werden können.



Also klebt man diesen Fühler auf den Heatspreader?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

Du kannst den Fühler quasi überall hin machen.
Wie du dem Bild von Demcy entnehmen kannst hat er ihn z.B. zwischen Kühler und Ram-PCB geschoben.


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

ich habe ihn ( da er nur  max. 0,1 mm dick ist ) zwichen die chips unter den Heatspreader gesteckt ... so hat man max. 1-2°C unterschied zur realen chip Temp

EDIT:ahhh paar sek zu langsam


----------



## 30sectomars (3. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst den Fühler quasi überall hin machen.
> Wie du dem Bild von Demcy entnehmen kannst hat er ihn z.B. zwischen Kühler und Ram-PCB geschoben.



Das kann ich dem Bild leider nicht entnehmen, ich sehe da nicht viel 
Und an welcher Lüftersteuerung hängt der Fühler?


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

An der Zalman ZMFC 2 . Da kannste 4 Fühler anschließen

-->HIER<-- ist ein TEST/BESCHREIBUNG zu der Steuerung aber ich bin ( bis auf die Ablesbarkeit des Diplays 100% zufrieden  mit dem Teil )


----------



## der8auer (3. Februar 2009)

Schönes HowTo  Auch wenn ich es wegen 2°C nicht gemacht hätte  Lohnt wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## Demcy (3. Februar 2009)

Habe es hauptsächlcih wegen der Lautstärke und der Optik gemacht ...
positiver Nebeneffekt sind nochmals 2°C 
*
THX @ All für das Feedback *


----------



## Xion4 (4. Februar 2009)

Nice Work, aber warum haben die Dominator ne Lautstärke? Zweitens, kannst du deine Messpunkte überhaupt vergleichen? Auf den Spreadern oder unter den Spreadern??

Ihc muss dazu sagen, habe jetzt die OCZ XTC Gold, und habe keine Temp Probleme, in keinster Weise. Laufen aber auch unter den Specs von 1100Mhz =(


----------



## 30sectomars (4. Februar 2009)

Bei den Dominator ist doch diese aktive Kühlung zum aufsetzen dabei... Irgendwo habe ich hier doch mal ein Bild davon gesehen


----------



## Demcy (4. Februar 2009)

hi auch um die frage zu beantworten warum der dominator laut war...
 hier ein bild von "Overlocked" hier aus dem Forum "Zeigt her, Eure PC Teil III" von meinem habe ich grad keinen zur Hand aber der Kühler ist der gleiche 

Die Messpunkte sind auf jeden fall vergleichbar da die Sensoren auch unter dem Stock-Heatspreader Platz hatten ... Sie sind quasi an der selben Stelle wie vorher ...


@ Overlocked : Sry 4 Bilderraub 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 30sectomars (4. Februar 2009)

Ist der denn so laut? Bringt es das Teil denn überhaupt?


----------



## Demcy (4. Februar 2009)

So laut ist er nicht ... ist zu ertragen ... Aber passiv ist halt lautlos 

Bringen tut er auf jeden fall was ! mit den Stock-Heatspreadern hatte ich fast die selben Temps wie nun mit den Arctic RC ...
Auf der ersten seite habe ich den vergleich der Temps gepostet ... 
Das Teil ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert ... War mir aber halt nicht leise genug ... Ich steh auf " So leise und schnell wie möglich"


----------



## 30sectomars (4. Februar 2009)

Ok, dann habe ich das wohl überlesen


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Teilweise Gelungener Headspreader wechsel, Ein riegel hat den wechsel nicht überlebt.


----------



## Mexxim (5. Februar 2009)

Uh das sieht aber gar nicht gut aus @ CashStyle....weißt du was der Fehler war? Zu hastig? Zu fest gezogen?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## 30sectomars (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist aber extrem ärgerlich


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2009)

Mexxim schrieb:


> Uh das sieht aber gar nicht gut aus @ CashStyle....weißt du was der Fehler war? Zu hastig? Zu fest gezogen?
> 
> mfg,
> Mexxim



Das wird der Grund sein ja. Da war ich beim ersten riegel vorsichtiger.


----------



## Demcy (5. Februar 2009)

uiuiui ... und ich habe noch gesagt 





> Nun zur Gedult ... Halten es ein wenig auf Spannung der Kleber an den Heatspreadern löst sich durch den Zug fast von allein. BITTE NICHT MIT GEWALT !!


 ... Schade um den schönen RAM .  

Aber ich gehe davon aus ,dass du beim nächsten vorsichtiger bist oder ?


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> uiuiui ... und ich habe noch gesagt  ... Schade um den schönen RAM .
> 
> Aber ich gehe davon aus ,dass du beim nächsten vorsichtiger bist oder ?



Davon kannst du ausgehen!


----------



## 30sectomars (5. Februar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Davon kannst du ausgehen!



Und, schon neuen bestellt?


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2009)

Jap die hier

Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Demcy (5. Februar 2009)

gut wahl die neuen... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die headspreader bei denen ausser optik noch viel bringen ... da sie domis sind eig sehr geil was kühlung anbetrifft


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

Du hättest auch einfach die gleichen Chips ohne HS kaufen können.
Spart Geld und mindert das Risiko bei der Arctic-Montage.


----------



## Mexxim (5. Februar 2009)

Die A-DATA haben die selben chips ....sicher?
...Dann weiß ich ja schon was ich mir als nächstes hol^^
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

A-DATA verbaut auch Powerchips und mit 2,2V schaffen die die DDR1066 eigentlich durchgängig.


----------



## Demcy (5. Februar 2009)

Hey gut zu wissen ... Das macht es erheblich einfacher...schade nur das ich ddr3 habe


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Februar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Mein Teilweise Gelungener Headspreader wechsel, Ein riegel hat den wechsel nicht überlebt.


 
Jau dasselbe ist mir mit meinen Corsairs auch passiert. Nur ist dieser vom Tisch gefallen. Naja was soll´s Versicherung hat gezahlt


----------



## Demcy (5. Februar 2009)

zeugt das nicht von schlechter quallität? ich weiss nicht ob die so einfach abgehen dürfen ...  ist ja kein sek.kleber druff


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Februar 2009)

so wie das Aussah, war das sek.kleber ohne Sch***...die haben ein echt festes Zeug als kleber.

Da ist nix mit IHS runter schaben!!


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

haste es warm oder kalt versucht? den "runter kommen sie all" (wortspiel  )


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Februar 2009)

Ic habs mit beiden mitteln versucht.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ic habs mit beiden mitteln versucht.



Ich muss sagen kalt hat es echt gut geklappt! Bei dem einen war ich bis unvorsichtig.


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Februar 2009)

Geiles Tut, gefällt mir. Ich bleib bei meinem normalen Kühlern. 1 bis 2 Grad ist es mir nicht Wert.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Februar 2009)

Mir ging es nicht um 1-2 grad sonder ums aussehen! Aber wen man geduldig ist Dan klappt das auch.


----------



## Demcy (9. Februar 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Geiles Tut, gefällt mir. Ich bleib bei meinem normalen Kühlern. 1 bis 2 Grad ist es mir nicht Wert.


 
Noch mal zum Klarstellen 

Mit deinen wenn du deine jtztigen Kühler wechseln würdest hättest du ne Temperatursenkung von 10-25°C 

Ich hatte auf meinen Standartkühlern ja noch den Domintaorlüfter und damit hatte ich nur 2°C mehr als mit den Arctic RC . Mit den Standart HS hatte ich wesentlich mehr...

nochmal die Liste:

Ram-Temp Stock --> 62°C load
Ram-Tamp Dominator --> 40°C load
Ram-Temp Arctic RC --> 38°C load


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Februar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Klarstellen
> 
> Mit deinen wenn du deine jtztigen Kühler wechseln würdest hättest du ne Temperatursenkung von 10-25°C
> 
> ...



Wie hast du das denn gemessen?

Hast du mit einem Temp.-fühler etwa nachher am Kühler gemessen oder direkt auf den RAM Bausteinen?
Hast du nämlich am neuen Kühler gemessen, behaupte ich, dass der neue Kühler die Wärme nicht so gut vom RAM abführen kann und nur deswegen als kühler gemessen wurde.

Meine grundsätzliche Meinung zu dem ganzen RAM Heatspreader Zeug ist diese: Für gewöhnlich sind das einfach nur optische Blender, der Nutzen tendiert zu null. Selbst beim schnellen VRAM auf Grafikkarten tendiert die Meinung dazu, dass passive Kühlkörper nutzlos sind.


----------



## Demcy (9. Februar 2009)

Auf -->dieser<-- Seite ist genau beschrieben wie ich gemessen habe ... da der Fühler immer an der gleichen stelle gesessen hat würde ich schon sagen die Werte sind verlässlich... wenn auch nicht 100% genau aber ein Unterschied ist deviniteif nachweisbar... wie gestagt ob es die tatsächlichen Temps sind kann ich nicht garantieren aber Trend stimmt


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Februar 2009)

Ok, also dazwischengesteckt. Da kann man schon behaupten, dass die Temperaturen einen Trend nach unten zeigen.

Ein Nutzen ist dennoch fraglich, da RAMs relativ hohe Temperaturen aushalten (>80°C) bevor sie aufgrund der Temperatur instabil werden.

Aufwand Kosten und Nutzen stehen für mich in keinem Verhältnis. Wie man leider in CrashStyles Fall sieht kann auch alles schief gehen. Und das nur damit der RAM besser ausschaut?Nee nix für mich. Aber jedem das seine. Daher noch viel Erfolg und vor allem Glück für diejenigen, die es dennoch vorhaben.

Und an dich Demcy: schönes HowTo


----------



## Demcy (9. Februar 2009)

THX SilentKilla ... Und gut das man solche Ungereimtheiten aus dem weg geraümt bekommt und du hast auch nicht ganz Unrecht. Die Temps sind eig. echt ok auch mit den Standart Heatsp.

Aber Ich weiss nicht welcher User hier aus dem Forum es in der Signatur stehen hat... :

nichts ist Sinnloser als ein teures Hobby ... Er hat recht ! 
Aber ist es nicht auch genau das was Spass macht , unser teures Hobby? Etwas tun woran man sich erfreut oder wie hier halt 20°C weniger Ram-Temp hat ? Auch wenn es mal in die Hose geht


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Februar 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Jap die hier
> 
> Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Also bei denen is die HS geklebt und da is nix mit einfach runter schaben. Die Klebeschicht is sehr dünn höchsten ca. 1mm. Ich hatte schon mal einen Dominator Riegel bei dem der Kleber nicht richtig drauf wahr und beim einpacken is die HS einfach weggeflogen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir auch vor kurzer Zeit die Artic Cooling HS geholt, weil sie doch sehr geil aussehen. Aber habt ihr nicht das Problem, dass die bei euch nach ner Weile nach unten "sinken"? Montiert waren die mittig, jetzt hängen die Seiten auf der unteren RAM-Bank und oben ist viel Luft. Ich muss wohl dazu sagen, ich habe auf dem Klebepad noch Zalman 2 Komponenten Wärmeleitkleber aufgetragen. Könnte es was damit zu tun haben? Für die nächsten habe ich mal das Pad entfernt (war ne Heidenarbeit) und mal schauen, ob der Kleber dann besser hält. zudem denke ich doch, dass das pad auch recht dick ist und nicht besonders förderlich für die Wärmeleitung. Vielleicht kennt jemand mein Problem.
MfG


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn du das Pad mit WLK aufweichst solltest du dich auch nicht wundern wenn es nicht hällt.
Wie wäre es wenn du die Kühler einfach so montierst wie es gedacht ist.


----------



## hobbits1970 (1. März 2009)

Ich würde gerne bei meinen G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK die HS abmachen, weil sie unter einen H²O Kühler sollen. 

Aber leider hat es weder im kalten noch im warmen Zustand der Speicher funktioniert. Weiß vielleicht noch jemand eine möglichkeit, wie ich die HS runter bekomme, ohne die Speicher zu zerstören?

Und dann noch eine Frage, wo mach ich wenn die HS runter sind am besten einen Tempsensor hin, um eine möglichst genaue Temperatur zu bekommen?


----------



## Speedi (4. März 2009)

Also wie du die HS noch anders runterbekommstm weiß ich auch nicht, aber den Tempsensor solltest du, sofern es dir möglich ist, auf einem Chip befestigen, also auf so einem Speicher-Chip!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Demcy (5. März 2009)

> Also wie du die HS noch anders runterbekommstm weiß ich auch nicht, aber den Tempsensor solltest du, sofern es dir möglich ist, auf einem Chip befestigen, also auf so einem Speicher-Chip!


 
*AUF KEINE FALL SO MACHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn du den RAM Taktest und der eine chip hat nicht zu 100% kontakt zum HS hat raucht er dir evtl. ab ! Er wird ja nicht wirklich mitgekühlt !

Ich habe den Temp-Fühler direkt ober halt des chips untergebracht ... der chip is ca. 1mm dick der Fühler jan nur 0,1mm oder so ... also ist zwischen HS und RAM-PCB genug platz und sooooo gross ist der temp unter schied dann nicht... rechne grob 5°C drauf und du hast die chip-temp!
So ist aber sicher gestellt das der chip heile bleibt



> Aber leider hat es weder im kalten noch im warmen Zustand der Speicher funktioniert. Weiß vielleicht noch jemand eine möglichkeit, wie ich die HS runter bekomme, ohne die Speicher zu zerstören?


 
Es gibt noch die möglichkeit den RAM-Riegel ins Eisfach zu legen ... Selber habe ich es nicht gemacht habe aber schön öfter gelesen das so macher kleber sich so besser lösen lässt !

UND denk dran bevor du an der HS was machst die Klammern ab zu machen !


----------



## Speedi (5. März 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> *AUF KEINE FALL SO MACHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Wenn du den RAM Taktest und der eine chip hat nicht zu 100% kontakt zum HS hat raucht er dir evtl. ab ! Er wird ja nicht wirklich mitgekühlt !



Oops...
Stimmt, wo du recht hast, hast du recht!!  
Wenn ich mir das so überlege, sehe ich auch ein, dass ich da Bullshit geschrieben hab^^  

Nur hätte man so die genaueste Temperatur der Speicher...  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## blood266 (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden den Heatspreader zu entfernen.
Zahnseide...^^
aber des funktioniert gut. 
einfach zwischen den Kleber und dem Chip führen und mit einer °säge° Bewegung die zwei Bestandteile trennen


----------

